# lok tight ?



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

is it ok to use lock tight on scope mounts and screws because ive had a problem with them coming loose , i have seen people use super glue also is that ok to , thanks


----------



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

yes i use it on all of my scope mounts


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Just make sure that you DON'T use the red stuff. If you use that you won't ever be getting the scope off. I use the blue stuff and it works fine, just a little drop on each screw is good.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Yep, use the blue formula. I also use it on the screws of my S&W 629, which tends to shoot the screws loose otherwise...


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

Blue Loctite is the way to go. Also, I place a very small dot of colored fingernail polish on the front top edges of the rings, where thy meet the scope. I do this, because if there is any movement of the scopefoward or back, it will break the bead of polish, and I know things need to be tightened up. Good luck, good shooting.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

What I have found works the best is clear finger nail polish, it holds the screws tight, but its not imposible to get them out if you need to replace a ring.


----------

